# 5 month old tooth fell out



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

Today i stepped out for a bit to run errands, came back to the house and when i went to let Ghost out of his crate i found a tooth on the floor, I left a kong inside the crate for him to play with while i was gone for an hour or so...

Do 5-6 month teeth fall out and grow new ones and is this normal or reason for concern?


It was one of the top canine's.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup! Puppies loose their baby teeth between 4 and 6 months. Completely normal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

There will be more. And most likely he has lost more already but you never found them.They swallow and poop them out or you vacuum them up without knowing even. Do you ever check his teeth? He should have more permanent ones as the large canines seem to be the last to go, if I remember correctly. I love it when these sharp little needles are finally gone.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Did you notice it was a puppy tooth?

I'd say if it was skinny (like 1/8"), then it was prob a puppy tooth. If it was a really thick tooth (like 1/4"), then you may need to talk to your vet as the thick canines are adult teeth

Here's a chart I've used to estimating when puppy teeth fall out, but a puppy can loose them earlier or later than the chart says



wolfy dog said:


> There will be more. And most likely he has lost more already but you never found them.They swallow and poop them out or you vacuum them up without knowing even. Do you ever check his teeth? He should have more permanent ones as the large canines seem to be the last to go, if I remember correctly. I love it when these sharp little needles are finally gone.


YES! All those needles falling out is the best


----------



## JLla84 (Jan 11, 2018)

No it was definitely a puppy tooth, i saw a glance of it as it got sucked into the vacuum, it was a skinny one...

Im glad its a normal occurrence... 

ive had him for 3 days. learning about him daily...


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Our 5 month-old Sheba has lost 7 teeth (that we know of!) just this evening! She's been a bit late getting to the teething stage, so I guess she's making up for lost time! Sheba has been unable to bite down on her hard toys in recent days, so we are giving her frozen dish towels to help soothe her sore gums. Tonight we gave her just the wet food, as she was unable (or unwilling) to chew her kibble, and she's not one to just swallow it down without chewing. But she still has her appetite, and frankly we'll be happy to see the end of the dreaded needle teeth! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Playing tug with ropey toys helps to shed teeth as well. It makes them stink!


----------



## kekipi (Oct 31, 2016)

Ooh, when Mahina was teething we played with rags and towels. Got the idea from a video someone posted on a thread of some k9 guys doing rag work with a teething pup. She'd grab it and I'd snap it around to work some of the teeth out. She has a very very high pain tolerance though, so your mileage may vary! She thought it was a great game, although it was a bit disconcerting to see a tooth go flying through the air one time


----------

